# Wikipedia not working??



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I was on my PC looking at a Wikipedia article. I wanted a simpler version for printing, so I tried looking up the topic on the website I use on mobile devices (both my kindle and iPod Touch): http://en.m.wikipedia.org

I can't get this site to load on my pc, kindle, or iPod Touch. I have this bookmarked on my kindle but I have a feeling it isn't the original address that the kindle used for wikipedia - I bookmarked it because I liked it better - even simpler (faster to load). So I went to my home screen and typed a word and told the kindle to search on wikipedia. I figured this would make it use whatever default web address the kindle uses for wikipedia. But it still tried to go to en.m.wikipedia.org and it still didn't work. So I can't get wikipedia to work on my kindle. Anyone else having trouble?

EDIT - fixed URL - should be .org not .com. Neither works.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

As an update - I downloaded the official wikipedia iPhone app and that's not working either, so I guess it's not just me.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think I had to change my Kindle bookmark to http://mobile.wikipedia.org/.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I think I had to change my Kindle bookmark to http://mobile.wikipedia.org/.


That is an even more "mobile" mobile version, meant for phones with tiny screens. In the past there have always been three versions:

wikipedia.org, which is the original, and changes to en.wikipedia.org once you select English
en.m.wikipedia.org which has fewer tables and images, for mobile devices such as the iPhone and kindle. 
mobile.wikipedia.org which is for phones with very tiny screens. No images at all, and text is in little chunks. 

The middle one is now not working. You can change your bookmark all you want (actually you can't change the bookmark, you have to make a new one and then change bookmark names how you want them) but that won't change the URL that the kindle uses when you are reading or on the home screen and type a word and then tell it to search in Wikipedia - we don't have access to that. And that's not working.

Hopefully it's just down temporarily.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I posted the issue at Wikipedia to see if anyone knows if it's a temporary problem or something else.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Village_pump_%28technical%29#en.m.wikipedia.org_not_responding


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Looks like it's back up now.


----------

